# 2 Brutes and One Outlander on 30in Backs



## J Forsyth (Jul 19, 2011)

Doin a little mud boggin GA.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

gotta love those back's!!!


----------



## rrsi_duke (Mar 1, 2010)

man yeah fun little hole. and in the shade to boot


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

outlander only had one person on the bike which makes it so much easier to manuever and the last brute looks like it had almost a stock looking tire and usually the first bike in a hole has the most trouble anyways due to breaking the surface, still looks like a fun hole


----------



## J Forsyth (Jul 19, 2011)

last Brute has 27in XTRs.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice vid!


----------



## J Forsyth (Jul 19, 2011)

thanks. I have a few more on youtube page from a while ago. We are riding again this Sunday, so I should have some more. Maybe I will have some good ones of my Rzr. Im looking into getting an action cam, I like the Contour GPS.


----------



## J Forsyth (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## J Forsyth (Jul 19, 2011)

Sorry about that, try it now..


----------

